

Ask YC Startups: How is the economy treating you? - j2d2

I'm curious what the ecosystem looks like from the YC folks. Are you getting hit hard? Do you agree with PG's sentiment that it's a fine time to start?
======
lionhearted
I run a small business ($150k/year gross with decent margins) and am building
to move markets as I don't like our primary market and think we can do a
better job elsewhere. I've noticed a fall-off in recurring revenue with a lot
of people mentioning needing to "cut back". The cancel rate on recurring
services was about double normal for August and September, but was back to
normal in October. Might just be noise though... Personal note, I don't have
much money in the financial markets, but a bit of retirement investing spread
between Southeast Asia, China, and Starbucks. Total portfolio down 41%. Yuck
but whatever, it should be fine decades from now. Business still seems
healthy, but we run ultra-lean and focus on margins and amazing
products/services anyways. I reckon a lot of "alternative to expensive stuff"
businesses could actually thrive in this climate.

